# 2014 Coffee Related Highlights



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What were yours - small to big - sublime to ridiculous - daft to amusing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Visits to Hasbean Towers and Foundry - really good fun - meeting up with forum members - lots of coffee related banter and some seriously good coffee. Happy memories.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmm rave grind off..cup north, foundry day, hasbean day, night before has bean day..Film about coffee


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My highlights:

1. Buying a Classic through Adam on the forum around Easter (Good Friday to be precise) and entering the world of home espresso making (small) then at the beginning of November getting an LI from Dave aka CoffeeChap (and visiting his coffee cave - so, two bigs for the price of one)

2. Joining the forum, learning a massive amount, meeting great forum members on the amazing Has Bean day (sublime) and how much I have spent as a consequence (ridiculous)

3. Realising how daft I sound talking about making espresso at home (and all that goes with it) to someone that I then quickly sense (I do have some social skills) isn't remotely interested, and my very first attempts at latte art on the Extract home barista workshop were amusing to all - very Jackson Pollock

4. Have to throw in a wild card - while making espresso at home can be a challenge, I have had some good self-esteem boosts from friends about what I have produced for them and to return to the forum - the amount of knowledge, insight, debate, kindness, generosity, humour is beyond words. My internet experience of 2014.







:act-up:







:angel:







:good:


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

So many great coffees I can't even remember half of them! Stand out roasters have been Has Bean & Foundry for me, best coffees and the forums days were class.

Getting into brewed has been a real eye opener. I love my chemex even though I'm really still learning.

Hardware-wise the Pergtamp has really helped with my consistency. The Vesuvius and EK have changed the way I look at coffee completely. Not for everyone but you can get beverages that I'd never dreamt of getting before this.

2014 was the year of change, 2015 will be the year of learning how to use everything properly!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

a) Starting out..... I always thought I liked coffee but other than the odd French Press (with pre-ground) never "made" any myself....

b) This place...

tbh a & b can be swapped or put together as one led to the other/overlapped.

c) Gaggia for £15.... it might not be what I "want" but it does the job for now....

d) SJ for £150... I think this is my best investment as it should see me through a couple of machine upgrades...

e) The first beans from LSOL.... These really changed my view on what makes "coffee"....

* Just noticed I joined here just over a year ago - so scratch a&b ;-)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Brighton forum day was a great laugh. Really enjoyed that. Blue coats, orange tampers, Nazi Popes.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Socialising at CupNorth

Judging the London Latte Art Challenge

Playing on the modbar La Marzocco out of the box


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Getting a plumbed in semi-automatic machine


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

A few for me

The Foundry forum day

Finally putting my hand in my pocket and buying an L1

And most recently, winning the Torr tamper raffle


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

1) Discovering this forum

2) Getting my first grinder

2) Orangertange lending me a machine - top bloke

Can't wait for 2015







)


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

The beautiful shiny Brewtus raffle prize, taking pride of place in the kitchen!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Has Bean forum day

Acquiring some great hand grinders - HG One and Hausgrind

Massively improving my brewed coffee as a result of Hausgrind and my IMM subscription


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Upgrading to a SJ and an Andreja Premium. Along with El Carajillo's help in restoring them both.

Birmingham cafe / beer crawl.

First taste of Foundry Beans at the Rave forum day.

Eurovision


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> First taste of Foundry Beans at the Rave forum day.


Ah yes, I have been remiss. Must add:

Espresso of the year - Foundry Columbian ground on an EK and pulled on an L1 by Callum. It was enlightening, especially as it followed a shot of the same beans from the Robur/San Remo combo.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I wouldn't know where to start. I loved the Rave day, what an amazing opportunity to play with so much equipment in one place. Our brew day went really well too, the gas hob syphon was particularly good fun.

Other than those, Cup North was amazing, Callum and co really nailed it on the service front, our coffee was presented as it should be and that's always incredibly satisfying.

Doing a deal with Compak which resulted in me getting a E8 in my kitchen, that paired up with the Brewtus has elevated my coffee at home to a new level, the new Torr tamper from Callum is the icing on the cake there.

Probably my absolute favourite part was doing the first LSOL. It was a real challenge for us to come up with something truly special and exclusive. The feedback we got was invaluable and we are over the moon with the profile we got for that bean, hopefully we helped win over a few people to trying out slightly lighter beans. For me, some beans are better lighter, some darker - it's not about the roast degree, it's about how you get the best out of each lot.

Having never been one for forums, I'm now a regular reader and occasional contributor. This forum is a great resource. Looking forward to learning and sharing more in 2015.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That Foundry Columbian was sublime - definitely a highlight for 2014.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

An eventful coffee year for me.

The arrival of the EK43 showed me a different way to go after years with the Versalab

That was closely followed by the first Vesuvius off the production line. The combination of these two pieces of kit have opened up a new coffee journey & am currently producing the best coffee I've ever enjoyed.

The coffee error of the year has to be the Refractometer. It took me to flavours & tastes within coffee where I didn't want to go.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

drude said:


> Ah yes, I have been remiss. Must add:
> 
> Espresso of the year - Foundry Columbian ground on an EK and pulled on an L1 by Callum. It was enlightening, especially as it followed a shot of the same beans from the Robur/San Remo combo.


It was pretty dam good, just about as good as it gets I think........and there were several other stunning shots that day too.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Discovering this forum

Acquiring my first 'real' coffee machine. (Vibiemme Domobar)

First proper grinder (Pharos)

Realising how far I still have to go.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

For me it has to be getting my R58/65E combo. This has taken my coffee enjoyment to a new level. I didn't expect to ever own stuff that good and do not think a similar upgrade will be likely in the next few years. I've had loads of fun on the forum and tried so many different beans, so this year has been a great coffee year for me.


----------



## madaetihw (Nov 25, 2014)

Discovering this forum,

Replacing my 2 week old MC2 with a SJ thanks to this forum and instantly noticing the difference in the coffee, a bean I had from Hasbean IMM I found to taste horrid, but with the SJ suddenly was amazing.

finding that coffee isn't just a bitter black liquid, instead its sweet and full of various flavours

Looking forward to each weeks IMM

Realising how far I still have to go and how much this forum is going to cost me in the future!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Discovering Wahana Estates natural was a massive part of my year.

Getting to develop my own blend has been another big deal for me and will continue to run into 2015.

Keeping the shop I run at the top spot on TripAdvisor for the best part of a year has been possibly the pinnacle though. It's been a bloody long and arduous journey, but it's been a good one. Long may our reign continue!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

In chronological order(ish):

Experiencing a CoE cupping at North Star Roasters.

Chancing upon a roastery that was pretty much on my doorstep.

Joining this forum.

Upgrading my grinder.

Given the opportunity to work in a specialty coffee environment.

Upgrading my machine.

Experiencing specialty coffee in the USA.

Winning a CoE certificate from HasBean's first ever forum offer.

Seeing my latte art go from a smudge in a cup to recognisable forms and patterns.

Coming to terms that I have invested more time and money into a beverage than I should have done!

It's been a bloody good year.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I can wholeheartedly say that I have enjoyed the benefits of coffee more than I could possible have imagined


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

It's been a whirlwind year for my coffee journey, but the most memorable and inferutalial part of it all , joining this very forum !!

With all all the opinions advice and downright and righttherewithyouness .I couldn't have asked for a better bunch of wingmen.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> I can wholeheartedly say that I have enjoyed the benefits of coffee more than I could possible have imagined


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Dug out an old Krups espresso machine which promptly tripped the RCD. Binned it. Bought a De Longi Icona in the January sales. Discovered this forum. Acquired a Vibiemme Domobar and a Nemox grinder (which I never used) immediately superceded by a Pharos, quickly followed by a Voodoo Daddy modified Pharos. Also bought a Eureka MDL which I've yet to use. I'm not convinced dosers are for me.

During this year I have discovered what coffee can be like. I've spent a fair bit of cash with a lot more to come.

Thanks to this forum my knowledge has increased as has my understanding of just how much more I have to learn. Looking forward to 2015!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

For me, it was when I got the call from CoffeeChap to tell me I'd won the Strega in the raffle... Not that I saw the machine, it was sold straight on and allowed me to upgrade to the L1.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Coffee Related highlight of the year was by a mile, organizing CupNorth. and it feels me with great satisfaction that it features in some other people highlights as well!

roll on 2015!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Bit of a Dave year for me:

Meeting some of you at the Titan Jam

(cheers Dave).

Arrival of Vesuvius number 007

(cheers Dave... no the other one).

Introduction to mahogany Jampit and mahogany Malabar

(cheers Dave... yeh, not those two, the one who doesn't do the EK43)

Started the year with a Brewtus and a Mignon. Ended with a Vesuvius, a Robur and a second mortgage!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Big year - I've gone from a De Longhi Bean to Cup to an R58 with a Ceado 37E, via a Silvia and a Mignon, so plenty of highlights. Big 3 (in no order):

Visiting Stewart's of Nottingham to see the roastery and generally play with coffee. Oh the smell...

Going to BB to try out machines and coming away with the R58

Avoiding divorce whilst upgrading the grinder after promising not to









2015, I plan to get my milk sorted (if that doesn't sound too rude).

Anton


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been lurking on these forums for a little while, but this year I have been posting and interacting much more and it's true what they say: you get out what you put in. These forums are a valuable resource for getting advice and I've quickly come to see (and experience) the generosity of many people around here. Big thanks.

Started the year with a porlex, aeropress and atomic stovetop.

Ended the year with a hausgrind, aeropress, kalita and londinium (and an atomic back in its box for taking away on holiday).

I think that qualifies as a good year!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Joining this forum and getting a coffee subscription, fresh beans are a million miles away from anything in the supermarket


----------

